# Tired of Turkey--Time for some smoked cheese!



## dirt guy (Nov 27, 2011)

Stonebriar was gracious enough to give me some of his superb smoked sharp cheddar last week.  Wanting something besides Thanksgiving leftovers, I decided to grate some up for a ham and cheese omelette for Sunday lunch. 




















When I sprinkled the last of the grated cheese on the top of the omelette, a few pieces fell directly onto the skillet.  I actually could smell a bit of the smoke flavor as the cheese melted against the hot surface.  

As you might guess, it was delicious!!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks wonderful. You can't beat some good smoked cheese for a snack or to put a bit of a twist on one of your recipes. I just smoked up a bunch yesterday. I can't wait to dig into it.


----------



## dirt guy (Nov 27, 2011)

If I'm not eating the cheese plain or on top of a club or Ritz cracker, my favorite use of his cheese is for nachos.  It is especially delicious if I've got some leftover rib meat in the fridge to sprinkle on top.  That's hard to beat for a snack, appetizer, or even the main dish of a meal.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Now you have me thinking! That looks delicious! I always just use my smoked cheese for snacks!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 27, 2011)

Love me some smoked cheese. Great looking breakfast


----------



## stonebriar (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad you are enjoying it! Great looking meal... - Stonebriar


----------

